# LG TV Help



## lgpies (May 23, 2016)

Perhaps one of you Guru's on here can help. I need access to the hidden menus(mostly debug status) for LG TV. It is model 32LD490-ZB if anyone can tell me how to get into it it would be most apprecated. I have tried a few from the web ie. holding tv ok and remote ok for some 30 secs but that did not seem to work.
Thanks in advance


----------

